# IBO worlds



## Billy Goat (Jan 6, 2022)

I heard a rumor, but don't feel like it's worth repeating. 

I thought they terminated discussion, but it would work out really nice for me.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I've heard plenty of rumors but don't have any real "inside" information...

Most popular - Virginia (but Tennessee seems to be really gaining ground)

Snow Shoe - Rumor has it they don't want it back because they don't "make enough money"

Seven Springs - Participants are complaining the resort is too expensive. $22 for breakfast seems pretty steep to me but a 3 Taco Platter (only marginally better than Taco Bell) for $17 blew me away.

New York - Supposedly someone talked to the honcho of IBO about going back there and he said "I won't go back there because of their very left wing politics."

What I do know is only what was announced at the awards ceremony "We have meetings scheduled for next week... we will announce the location for next year as soon as we have a signed contract".


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have heard all the rumors VA PA and KY . but if they don't start getting more shooters to the events who will even want them , I will say this if they have any hope of keeping this alive they better consider a range finder class!!!! and this is coming from a person who would rather shoot unknown


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

woodsman78 said:


> I have heard all the rumors VA PA and KY . but if they don't start getting more shooters to the events who will even want them , I will say this if they have any hope of keeping this alive they better consider a range finder class!!!! and this is coming from a person who would rather shoot unknown


I agree with rangefinder comment, we need more participation. I would like to see NY in there. Getting older and don't like driving that far. Also getting tired of political BS.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I agree I do not know what went on with Ellicotville in NY but I thought it was a great venue .


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

woodsman78 said:


> I have heard all the rumors VA PA and KY . but if they don't start getting more shooters to the events who will even want them , I will say this if they have any hope of keeping this alive they better consider a range finder class!!!! and this is coming from a person who would rather shoot unknown


I don't disagree that adding a Known Class would increase participation. But, in the same breath, I don't think the IBO will ever do it with the current ownership/management. If they were gonna do it, they'd have done it by now.

Based on conversations I've had with folks at IBO Worlds, there is a surprisingly large number of folks who claim "I'll stop coming to these events if they add a Known Distance class". I don't know how many of them will actually follow through with it, but enough made the claim to make me mention it here.... Regardless, I suspect the IBO would GAIN way more shooters than it looses with the addition of a Known Distance class.....


----------



## Billy Goat (Jan 6, 2022)

The ones they say won't come, pale in comparison to those that would. 

I'm big on the unknown, but you need to give the customer what they want. People want known distance 3d. If IBO wants to stay around, and continue to be an organization that has any play in donations and power, they are going to need to get with it, or die off.

No organization does well telling the consumer what they need, instead they need to listen them.

It's becoming more and more evident that IBO is dieing, and without some changes, the writing is on the wall.


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy Goat said:


> The ones they say won't come, pale in comparison to those that would.
> 
> I'm big on the unknown, but you need to give the customer what they want. People want known distance 3d. If IBO wants to stay around, and continue to be an organization that has any play in donations and power, they are going to need to get with it, or die off.
> 
> ...


As a shooter who shot all 6 IBOs and 5 ASAs this year. I have chosen to focus on the IBO next year and maybe hit a few ASA events due to the unknown nature of the IBO and structure/format of shoot at your own convenience. However; I do feel that with the 10 target ranges That it would be possible to put some of the current classes together and set 4 known distance ranges (or even 2 and try a 20 target class to begin with) with a Hunter stake and open stake as a trophy class for a year and see how attendance does.


----------



## Billy Goat (Jan 6, 2022)

Sudduth49 said:


> As a shooter who shot all 6 IBOs and 5 ASAs this year. I have chosen to focus on the IBO next year and maybe hit a few ASA events due to the unknown nature of the IBO and structure/format of shoot at your own convenience. However; I do feel that with the 10 target ranges That it would be possible to put some of the current classes together and set 4 known distance ranges (or even 2 and try a 20 target class to begin with) with a Hunter stake and open stake as a trophy class for a year and see how attendance does.


Honestly, for no more participation they get in the field courses, they could probably change that over to a known yardage 3d. I'm sure some would be upset, but all in all it's not much participation in that.


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy Goat said:


> Honestly, for no more participation they get in the field courses, they could probably change that over to a known yardage 3d. I'm sure some would be upset, but all in all it's not much participation in that.


That’s actually a pretty good idea. It could be used as a bow Hunter defense range that you could actually win something in and still participate in the regular IBO classes, as well as be more inviting to those who don’t want to judge.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Billy Goat said:


> Honestly, for no more participation they get in the field courses, they could probably change that over to a known yardage 3d. I'm sure some would be upset, but all in all it's not much participation in that.


Just have one each Mens (K45), Womens (K40), U18 M/F (K35) and see what that does to attendance.... make future decisions from there....


----------



## Fanadex42 (6 mo ago)

I heard a rumor Where the team fell short was in recurve and longbow. The IBO chose to take those shooters that had supported them over the previous year(shooters who were in the top of standings for Shooter of the Year). This is why Dana and others were not asked to be part of the team. If the IBO would have continued to participate in 3DI and kept the coach they had there would have been a different set up for picking a team. The coach wanted to have a "camp" where the top say 16 shooters in recurve and longbow were invited... I know this is still a sticking point with IBO today as they did not send a team..we will have to see happen .


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Just have one each Mens (K45), Womens (K40), U18 M/F (K35) and see what that does to attendance.... make future decisions from there....


Sounds good, but probably going to deaf ears and blind eyes. And as stated before, IBO will PROBABLY die out. Hate to see it!


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

People have been saying IBO will be dead and gone for years. Truth is, there are still a lot of us that like unknown and will continue to support it. Could they get more if they added a known? Probably, but i doubt it would be as many as people think. Look at the ASA lineup and you will see a lot of local guys. It is and always will be the same no matter the organization. If ASA decided to add a couple big shoots into the northeast, they wouldn't have many more than IBO does. Hell, the ASA and IBO qualifiers around here get almost identical numbers.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Bucket said:


> People have been saying IBO will be dead and gone for years. Truth is, there are still a lot of us that like unknown and will continue to support it. Could they get more if they added a known? Probably, but i doubt it would be as many as people think. Look at the ASA lineup and you will see a lot of local guys. It is and always will be the same no matter the organization. If ASA decided to add a couple big shoots into the northeast, they wouldn't have many more than IBO does. Hell, the ASA and IBO qualifiers around here get almost identical numbers.


I know a LOT of shooters who would shoot IBO if they could use their range finder. 

We have some pretty amazing shooters here in my local area. Including quite a few that routinely whoop me shooting Known Distance. When I ask them about IBOs or ASA Events... They all say the same things:


I don't shoot IBO because they don't have Known Yardage
I don't shoot ASA because it's too far to drive.

These folks would rather kick around our local tourney's leagues than drive 12hrs to shoot Known in the ASA or 3-6 hours to shoot the IBO events.

I think the IBO would double it's participants the first year with a Known Class.... too many folks just flat out refuse to play the unknown game.

Me personally, I just wanna shoot my bow. Tell me the rules when I get there and I'll find a class to fit in!!!


----------



## Billy Goat (Jan 6, 2022)

Bucket said:


> People have been saying IBO will be dead and gone for years. Truth is, there are still a lot of us that like unknown and will continue to support it. Could they get more if they added a known? Probably, but i doubt it would be as many as people think. Look at the ASA lineup and you will see a lot of local guys. It is and always will be the same no matter the organization. If ASA decided to add a couple big shoots into the northeast, they wouldn't have many more than IBO does. Hell, the ASA and IBO qualifiers around here get almost identical numbers.



I know more people who travel twice as far to shoot ASA in known classes than I do guys who shoot unknown IBO. 




Just not the interest in the unknown game.


Asa only has a handful of people shooting in unknown classes, that right there shows that the interest is in known. 


I think when ASA holds a shoot in the NE, or Mid Atlantic its going to be an eye opener.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Bucket said:


> People have been saying IBO will be dead and gone for years. Truth is, there are still a lot of us that like unknown and will continue to support it. Could they get more if they added a known? Probably, but i doubt it would be as many as people think. Look at the ASA lineup and you will see a lot of local guys. It is and always will be the same no matter the organization. If ASA decided to add a couple big shoots into the northeast, they wouldn't have many more than IBO does. Hell, the ASA and IBO qualifiers around here get almost identical numbers.


Not around here!! Went to both, same weekend. Probably twice as many at ASA. I only shot IBO, cuz I like unknown, and can't shoot 2 days in a row.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Bottom line give the customer what they want over 2000 signatures and the IBO said no , ASA said yes ASA thriving IBO dying!!! smart is the man that gives there customers what they want.......with the venues the IBO uses there is room for both!!!!!!


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

woodsman78 said:


> Bottom line give the customer what they want over 2000 signatures and the IBO said no , ASA said yes ASA thriving IBO dying!!! smart is the man that gives there customers what they want.......with the venues the IBO uses there is room for both!!!!!!


Would you mind elaborating? Where did the 2000 signatures come from? I stand by the fact that even if IBO added known classes it would not pull guys from Texas and places that ASA pulls from, just as the guys from the northeast don't travel to participate in the ASA events like they do the locals. Would there be more people show up at IBO shoots if they had a known classes, sure, but I don't think it would get the numbers that ASA does mainly because of location. ASA is a for profit organization. If they thought they could make money in the northeast, they would add shoots up this way. The fact that they don't says a lot IMO.

I don't know the exact number for last years IBO Worlds, but this year was 810, and if you look at the popular classes, some are a little smaller than last year, and some are a little bigger. I still say IBO is holding their own. Some don't like how it's run, but it isn't "dying".


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Petition given to the IBO about 3 to 4 years ago give or take and the SS. IBO is still leaking , and yes I would rather shoot unknown then known but I would also like to see 1500 to 2000 shooters also!


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Just one more thing why don't they just put it up to the membership  at large to vote on it seems like the right thing to do.....


----------



## Buckdat (May 8, 2019)

Well heck, this thread got boring quick. Never even got any good rumors goin. 
I hope they get a location hammered out fast.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

This is the IBO, fast I don't think so


----------



## Billy Goat (Jan 6, 2022)

Well my understanding is the Winter and Spring Nationals won't be but 120 miles apart now...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

INDOOR WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
FEBRUARY 10-12
LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED
WINTER NATIONAL
MARCH 17-19
Sage Creek Archery Range
Sage Creek 3D Archery Range
1100 Ladonia Church Rd, Mount Airy, NC 27030
SPRING NATIONAL
APRIL 14-16
Clear Creek Golf Club
Clear Creek Golf Club
732 Harleywood Rd
Bristol VA 24202
1st LEG TRIPLE CROWN
MAY 19-21
Pipestem Resort State Park
3405 Pipestem Drive, Pipestem, WV 25979
2nd LEG TRIPLE CROWN
JUNE 16-18
Two Mile Run County Park
Two Mile Run County Park
471 Beach Road, Franklin, PA 16323
3rd LEG TRIPLE CROWN
JULY 14-16
HOCKING COLLEGE
Hocking College
3301 Hocking Pkwy, Nelsonville, OH 45764
IBO WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
AUGUST 10-13
LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope to make winter nationals this year. Haven't been able to make it the last couple years.


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

sagecreek said:


> INDOOR WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
> FEBRUARY 10-12
> LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED
> WINTER NATIONAL
> ...


Thanks for hosting Winter Nationals, again! Not that you know, but did they realize the weekend of Spring Nationals is more than likely going to be the Bristol cup dirt race?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sudduth49 said:


> Thanks for hosting Winter Nationals, again! Not that you know, but did they realize the weekend of Spring Nationals is more than likely going to be the Bristol cup dirt race?


Probably not. But, I'll be at the Spring Nationals!


----------



## Billy Goat (Jan 6, 2022)

Here's to no damn blizzard at Winter Nat in '23. 


Wasn't exactly that, but I don't go south to NC for that kinda weather. Supposed to be warm and welcoming.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

Billy Goat said:


> Here's to no damn blizzard at Winter Nat in '23.
> 
> 
> Wasn't exactly that, but I don't go south to NC for that kinda weather. Supposed to be warm and welcoming.


Spring nationals wasn't very nice either. I went 8hrs south to Kentucky and shot in the same snowy weather the guys that stayed home did!


----------



## Buckdat (May 8, 2019)

Sooooooo, still nothing? No progress, no announcement, no nuthin on a location?


----------



## Novemberwolf (Jun 7, 2019)

woodsman78 said:


> I have heard all the rumors VA PA and KY . but if they don't start getting more shooters to the events who will even want them , I will say this if they have any hope of keeping this alive they better consider a range finder class!!!! and this is coming from a person who would rather shoot unknown


I agree they should definitely have some known classes especially in the senior/ master classes ASA has them and they are full with shooters..


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

It is simply amazing isn't it!!!


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Amazing...no, but it is the IBO!


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

Buckdat said:


> Sooooooo, still nothing? No progress, no announcement, no nuthin on a location?


I'd like to know where we are going as well, but does it really matter? We know the date. I've marked it on the calendar. Just a matter of what direction we travel. I'm sure they will announce it as soon as a contract is signed. It's not like they know but not telling anyone.


----------



## Buckdat (May 8, 2019)

STILL NOTHING!?!?!? Almost unbelievable, what about indoor worlds no location there either?


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I believe it is going to be in the same location just a different building check there facebook page


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

November 1st and still no location or date WTH is the IBO doing ?????????????


----------



## Sbay (Feb 28, 2003)

I guess no one wants us


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

LMAO That's one way to look at it


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

woodsman78 said:


> November 1st and still no location or date WTH is the IBO doing ?????????????


Its August 10-13, as announced in August. 

I understand being anxious to find out, but what would you do with it? We have known the date, put in for the time off and be patient.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

I heard a rumor that all of the potential venues are insisting that IBO add known classes to boost attendance to make it worth it.







LOL - Well not really, but you never know.....


----------



## Billy Goat (Jan 6, 2022)

Bucket said:


> Its August 10-13, as announced in August.
> 
> I understand being anxious to find out, but what would you do with it? We have known the date, put in for the time off and be patient.


I think it's fair to put it out there long enough in advance so people can decide if it's worth it, if it ends up too far, I likely won't be going. 

If it's in NY, I don't see myself traveling that far. I just don't feel like traveling 7-8 hours to shoot my bow. That's why I haven't been shooting ASA. I'll go to Vegas one year, I'd like to go to Redding, but just don't care to travel but so far to shoot IBO. I try to do them with a single night stay, just too much going on to dedicate but so much time to it.
cide if it's worth the trip or not. Same as for sponsors. Many times sponsorships will be decided in the previous fiscal year, likely several sponsors that won't be but so interested in going if it's going to be too far to actually go setup at. Seemed like this year several had decided it wasn't worth the trip.


----------



## Buckdat (May 8, 2019)

I find the lack of a venue to be crazy, a lot of folks like to get reservations in place, and others have to schedule vacations at work (I personally am supposed to schedule mine next week). All that aside it's kinda like nascar not knowing where the final championship race will be run, or the Olympics not knowing what town they'll be at, or the nfl not having a site for the super bowl.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Buckdat said:


> *I find the lack of a venue to be crazy, a lot of folks like to get reservations in place, and others have to schedule vacations at work* (I personally am supposed to schedule mine next week). All that aside it's kinda like nascar not knowing where the final championship race will be run, or the Olympics not knowing what town they'll be at, or the nfl not having a site for the super bowl.


Same here. We've been renting a house/condo at IBO Worlds for years... Anyone who's been doing this, knows how fast they rent out. 

We need to KNOW the venue so we can properly plan our trip!!!!


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

How about a known trad class lol


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I believe all are complaints is falling on deaf ears..........


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, now you can all quit whining! They have picked venue for Worlds. New place in WV.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Already booked a house ..............


----------

